# Distance from shore on lake erie?



## JonathanShoemaker (Dec 11, 2007)

How far out into the lake do i have to be to hunt geese? Is the law distance from shore or structure on shore? Please no guesses.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Best bet call ODNR,some change by city codes also


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

depends on where? cleveland harbor ..ok if your on the outer wall. fairport wall ok too ,same as lorain wall.other shoreline areas can and could be considered illegal,especially if their are complaints made to authorities. each city on the shore will enforce their own policies on hunting . call the locals for best info. alot also depends on how close to other public uses ,like beaches and fishing piers. been at it for 40 yrs.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

most areas are 150 yards off shore.
Sandusky is 200 years of shore.
A lot of varribles from town to town.


----------

